# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Door afvallen borsten kleiner?

## meiss

Hallo,
Ik ben flink aangekomen door de pil, maar natuurlijk ook door te veel snoepen
ik woog 61 en ben nu bijna 70 kilo.
2 jaar geleden woog ik netjes 52 kilo.
ik zou dat gewicht graag weer terug willen, en ik ben al veel aan het sporten en gezond eten.
maar ik had een vraagje, als je dus bijna 15 kilo afvalt, worden je borsten dan ook kleiner?
ik zal gerust rustig aan doen, ik ga niet meteen drastisch van 70 kilo naar de 50 ofzo, ik doe het rustig aan.
maar worden je borsten er kleiner van?

gr . Meiss

----------


## Agnes574

Dat kan idd; als er zich in je borsten ook vetweefsel heeft gevormd...
Ik ben 's van een dikke C naar een kleine B gegaan toen ik veel was afgevallen...nu weeg ik meer als ooit tevoren (nog gezond hoor; rond 65kilo) en heb ik een grote D-cup!
Maar...hoe 'dik' of 'dun' ik ook ben,ik ben altijd blij met mijn borsten..ze passen bij mijn figuur dan!
Maak je je er druk over in positieve of negatieve zin Meiss??
Xx

----------


## meiss

nou ik ben in mei begonnen aan de pil vor het eerst, en me borsten zijn daardoor wel gegroeit, maar ik ben erdoor ook flink aangekomen, en dan ook nog snoepen en dan komt het dubbel zo hard aan, en ik heb nu een C. maar ik wil dat graag zo houden juist!
niet dat als ik straks (hoop ik) weer 55 kilo weeg, dat ik dan maar een B heb, want ik wil juist die C houden !!
ik zou het echt onwijs jammr vinden als mijn borsten kleiner worden door het afvallen  :Frown: 

xx

----------


## Nikky278

Hey Meiss,

het kan inderdaad dat je borsten kleiner worden als je afvalt. Het hoeft niet per se, maar zeker als je veel afvalt is de kans groot. Ik ben ruim 15 kilo kwijt geraakt en ben van E naar C gegaan. Ik ben hier erg blij mee, want grote borsten hebben is ook echt niet altijd fijn, geloof me. Maar je kunt het pas met zekerheid zeggen als je daadwerkelijk afgevallen bent...

Xx

----------


## RBI3A

Hallo meisjes,

ik ben Rbi3a en ik ben al jaar en dag aan de pil. Ben ook verschillende keren bijgekomen en veel afgevallen. En ik moet zeggen dat mijn borsten nooit zijn verandert. Kan het niet zijn dat het genetisch bepaald is, zoals bijna alles wat de mens overkomt?

----------


## Agnes574

Bij mij ist zo;
-val ik veel af....worden ze kleiner
-kom ik veel aan....worden ze groter
...ze blijven in goede verhouding met de rest van mijn lijf,ideaal toch  :Smile: 

 :Wink:  Ag

----------

